# Ever thought of painting your dog's nails?



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I did! I don't know who had to have more patience... Me or her. Probably her. She even endured the blow dryer on them without batting an eye. She is my heart dog  I took this pic after about a week of wear. I found touch ups are much easier than starting from scratch... I just wish the glitter had shown up more in the picture!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I remember someone on here one time had a male, and had his nails painted red. He was a big fellow so I don't think anyone made fun of them to his face. I remember seeing them in a picture. 

You have a very cute puppy.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Um, yes! I think about it every day! My 6 year old daughter and I are secretly plotting to do it when my husband and son aren't around!! 

She is ADORABLE with her pretty nails!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I so would if Killian was a girl! I did it to Jazzi once, the red was hard to show up with just one coat....


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Gorgeous dog....... Shame about the nails......:thinking: Why....?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Gorgeous dog....... Shame about the nails......:thinking: Why....?


Duh its pretty!

Every party has a pooper. Even on forums I see.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

ristakrat said:


> Duh its pretty!
> 
> Every party has a pooper. Even on forums I see.


Lol... I don't mean to poop the party... Everyone is going to have their opinions. 
Just think a shepherd is a big powerful mighty dog, not a dolly.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

My sons girlfriend painted Zoe's Lime green.. still has a little left on there even after the trim. She hates having anyone touch her nails but she actually just stood there for the painting. I'm just glad to see it's almost gone now.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

No but I did buy a pink collar for my boy


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Haha, I have to say that pup looks awfully cute with pink toenails.  I don't paint nails though, it's one thing I refer over to other groomers.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy's groomer gives her pink sparkle nails. Daisy being a diva wears pink bandanas and other fashionable neck scarves as well as a pink leather collar.. Her last beauty trip involved a pink and purple ribbon pin. She is the princess. Lucky has a flame bandanna Viva Las vegas. You bought your boy a pink collar ? Im glad he is secure in his identity,pink is a good color on guys.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I will NOT paint Kaija's nails. She already thinks her name is "Princess."


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> I will NOT paint Kaija's nails. She already thinks her name is "Princess."


I LOOOOVE your avatar pic! Looks just like our lab, Girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! I used to paint Zena and Riley's nails. Riley's of course would be blue because he's a big tough male (not, more of a wimp than big and tough but he wants you to think that!) and Zena would be any random color. She loved having her nails painted lol. Wonder how long it would take for me to paint Shasta's nails.....


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

May sound silly, but wish I could match his nails with his chili pepper bandanna. There is a picture in my album with the bandanna, however,, he won't let me near his nails! Would probably end up with nail polish all over my couch! LOL


----------



## Lady Ninja (Jun 17, 2011)

You did whaaaaaaat!? :rofl: But indeed a beautiful dog!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I love the pink and your dog's expression. I had a male Beagle growing up. One day after school I painted his nails red, I was bored. My mother was so upset as she always walked the dog into our bank, well after the red nails, my mother never heard the end of it from the bank tellers.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I LOVE IT! XD I've thought about painting Dixie's nails lime green for a while, but haven't done it yet. ~lol~ I did Tippsy's about a month before I had to put her to sleep. And I use to have a mini poodle who's nails I painted all the time. ~lol~ And he was a boy, but I always did his purple. ~lol~


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

HAHA! Love to all the pink enthusiasts out there <3 I'd love to see some pics! My husband prefers not to walk Lacy when she is all decked out with her pink collar and leash. Despite all that you'd be surprised how many people ask me if she is a boy >


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha I have actually threatened both my roommates with being severely beaten if I come home to find Stoli's nails painted ( i have a female roommate and a gay male roommate and both are crazy about stoli and "painting" lol) Plus my poor baby is always being called a female/girl dog anyways that I feel I need to pump up his maculinity at times...maybe a studded collar will make ppl think he's big and bad hehehe


----------

